# Help me to be a better person



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a little problem in pricenetwork and a little misunderstanding going on

I never had any problem with anybody until last night and she just gave me a lot of harsh words, even when I feel I did something wrong and I'd apologize

Is there any more thing I can do??? Ever since in High School, people love to pick on me, am I really a magnet that attract bullies???

Honetly, is there anyone here that doesn't like me? and think I'm annoying, stupid, dumb or whatever??? Please step up and tell me, I don't mind, I just want to change

and I dont feel like I have problems with anyone, but I might be wrong, just tell me if so...

I will not mention whose this person is, but you get my point!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Can't go through life trying to please everyone. Have to think of it this way, it's _their_ loss, not yours.

Time to move on my friend...


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Keep moving forward 

Don


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Why do you even bother with people like that?
If you know some one for a long time and are very close to them. Then it does matter, you should work it out with that person if it's possible. If you only seen this person once or twice, you shouldn't give a crap what they say because they are a nobody. The same would've been seen from her side and that's why her words are so harsh. Where is your armour? You have to be stronger, don't let minor people get to you. Bounch/Brush it off and move on. Now you know what kind of person she really is. That's the true her, the person you've meet before is just a pretend face she want people to see.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*101% total negative!*

I know.. I shouldn't be bother with her pms, but ...

It's a very small incident, she completely turned out to a monster, just over a pm of me trying to explain / defend myself, saying I will not be doing it again!

I am weak 

101% total NEGATIVE!!! >.<


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Seems like you're a glutten for punishment. lol
Sorry, had to say that.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Seems like you're a glutten for punishment. lol
> Sorry, had to say that.


Two pms and she said the F word to me....

I know no one care about my business, but at least be more nicer in words >.<

first time experience   

Even a gangster is nicer than her 

Sigh! >,.<

Now people said about Buyer Equitte, about solving your own problem thru PMs

HOW????

When I try to solve these kind of problems, I always told to SHut up and leave them alone, it is virtually impossible to solve problems thru Pms...

>.<;;;


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey dude,

some things are not worth fixing. Yes do it through a PM but at the end of the day if they don't want to fix it, nothing you can do about it. Life goes on. You can't please 100% of people in life. Impossible!!

I work at a bar and people I've never met can say the nastiest things but really whatever. LOL Not my friends...dont' need them as my friends, so life goes on. The only difference is, once in awhile i can open the door with their head. lol. Not suggesting that! There's lots of good people on here and PN, just talk to those people and strengthen those friendships. 

Wil


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Some people see kindness as a weakness and they take advantage of that. Most don't. Just ignore her and try to not let it get to you. She may be going through a rough patch in her life and needed to explode on someone.
From what I see in this forum is that you come across okay and you don't need adjusting.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Two pms and she said the F word to me....
> 
> I know no one care about my business, but at least be more nicer in words >.<
> 
> ...


Hey bigfishy just be a man and drop the issue. You cannot argue with a woman...they go through all kinds of mood swings and are very unpredictable. They use the F word a lot because they are all starting to share the same interest as men. I don't see your sensitivity as a weakness but you will do better if you understand what women envy in a man and lead your arguments with it.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

blackninja said:


> Hey bigfishy just be a man and drop the issue. You cannot argue with a woman...they go through all kinds of mood swings and are very unpredictable. They use the F word a lot because they are all starting to share the same interest as men. I don't see your sensitivity as a weakness but you will do better if you understand what women envy in a man and lead your arguments with it.


Vince, you crack me up LOL.

On the main topic.. I wouldn't worry about little disputes with people on fish forums. Problem with the internet is anyone can use it and so you're going to have all types, good and bad and not all of them will get along. In the end it's not worth the conflict. I had a dispute with a former member of this site over a transaction and long story short it ended up with me having to call the police on her. In retrospect, I realize I should have just ignored the initial craziness on her part and not got involved.

From what little I can tell about you from the posts I've seen you seem like a nice person and people will always try and take advantage of that. You also seem like a very enthusiastic and involved person and while that's great most of the time sometimes it does tend to go overboard. Sometimes it's just better to keep your thoughts inside rather than saying everything that comes to your mind. If you think there's a chance what you're saying might not be well received then it's probably best not to say it.

Obviously when someone is perpetually the victim of teasing etc. there is some reason for it. It doesn't mean it's a bad thing, just that people have a hard time dealing with things and people who are different. Ultimately though, it's the different people who invent great things, build epic structures, cure diseases and produce great works of art so I guess it's kind of a trade off. You put up with teasing and bullies for the first 25 or so years, then do something incredible when you get older or become really successful. Being different can be a hassle at times (trust me I know) but better to be different and teased than to be one of the sheep.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

(I know this is none of my business and I'm sorry but...)

We should all probably just put this to rest. Do what the others said and leave it be. Let her have the last word. Having the last word means a lot to a person. 

Don't know her, never met her, but had a good impression of her from the past. 

Yeah you're a bit sensitive about the topic. Good intention for trying to fix it but its not a big enough problem to keep mulling over. 

Got my butt dumped long ago for sweatin all the little things and probably will again in the future. I'm a total pushover. 

So yea... stop worryin about it before I give you a negative feedback for giving me a great deal on great stock!


----------



## RESONANCE (Oct 24, 2009)

BASICALLY - LEARN TO LET GO. 
But always remember this: NO ONE IS INNOCENT. NEVER SEE YOURSELF AS A VICTIM. Because if you do - you shall forever remain one regardless of circumstance. To believe you are a constant victim is to believe you are perfect. No one is without fault.

Others have wronged you as you know in your mind/heart you have wronged others to a lesser or greater degree. Learn to let go man. Live and let live.

Bigfishy, if you TRUELY want to become a better person, read below...

I think everyone grows at their own pace... that's the nature of things for all human beings. Experience does hasten growth. I do know however that people forced into a multitude of real (and not internet/cyber) interactions with people, face to face - ones that they are not related to - will experience social growth faster than those who remotely interact with people. Im not talking about 5 to 15 minutes this or that...like for hours at a time. And with people from different social/economic/racial/cultural back grounds.

IMO, try to force yourself in to social situations, trying meeting people at volunteer organizations such as soup kitchens, habitat for humanity, or monastry/temple/church. Give your time, get DEEPLY involved. And you will be rewarded with what you NEED. Growth. And with Growth, comes the maturity and emotional and mental immunity to small troubles/things. WHICH - will allow you to brush of most of the small things that happen in life.

Regards,

Z.



bigfishy said:


> I got a little problem in pricenetwork and a little misunderstanding going on
> 
> I never had any problem with anybody until last night and she just gave me a lot of harsh words, even when I feel I did something wrong and I'd apologize
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed209 (Aug 21, 2007)

blackninja said:


> Hey bigfishy just be a man and drop the issue. You cannot argue with a woman...they go through all kinds of mood swings and are very unpredictable. They use the F word a lot because they are all starting to share the same interest as men. I don't see your sensitivity as a weakness but you will do better if you understand what women envy in a man and lead your arguments with it.


Welcome to GTAaquaria.Jumpin right in with both feet eh?


----------



## CichlidGrrl (Nov 6, 2008)

Bud I don't know what you're trying to do. You started sending me PMs on Price Network, asking me for forgiveness. Forgiveness for WHAT???? I'm KASSY on PN.... Bud I've never met you, spoke to you, or dealt with you before. What I said in those messages, that you posted for everyone to see, was exactly the way i feel. I don't know you, I don't care about you at all, I have no Idea why you started PMing me. As I told you after you PMd me for the 2nd time that you are wasting my time with your Bullsh*t. I dont want to be your friend, or your enemy I just dont care. Stop trying to stir up sh*t.....I still dont know how I got dragged into this one.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crow.. O_O

Lets close this one and leave it off the public forums. 

PPfft I can have some mood swings .. I am 3 weeks away from having my first kiddo. You carry a bowling ball around for months and see how smiley you are. 

Heee!

But honestly? Don't take what is said on forums to heart. Just take the lesson as it comes and don't deal with that person again.


----------

